# Customer has 4 flat tires



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

480sparky said:


> I'd rather lose money than lose a customer.


depends on the customer...there have been some that I would gladly pay to go away...


----------



## Mellison (Aug 3, 2008)

Maybe it's just me, but if I would feel awkward offering a "patch" instead of new tires. I have had a patch fail after a few months.
How old were these tires any way? That, I think is a valuable piece of information.


----------



## Bill Z (Dec 10, 2006)

*Lighten up....*

It could sound like she sat in her driveway with all tires flat, but it doesn't usually happen that way.

You've had a nail in your own tires before, did it "POP" and go flat all at once? More likely it was a slow leak that you rode out for a few days and stopped at the tire joint when you had time. The OP said the job was finished a couple weeks earlier, she had plenty of opportunity to keep picking up nails before she knew there was a problem.

One tire probably went flat and when they checked the other three, found nails and decided it was a safety issue. I wouldn't want to drive around on four patched tires. Now if she says her spare also got a nail...


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

I can't believe you guys are still questioning this woman's integrity


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Your right, how dare us. We all know that ALL customers are honest God abiding people with nothing to gain from us contractors. :laughing:


----------



## JonM (Nov 1, 2007)

rbsremodeling said:


> I can't believe you guys are still questioning this woman's integrity



You are assuming she has some...:laughing:


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Leo G said:


> Your right, how dare us. We all know that ALL customers are honest God abiding people with nothing to gain from us contractors. :laughing:


Thank you I ways almost ashamed to be a contractor after all the negative comments that poor lady. Glad some one understands her situation


----------



## rustyjames (Aug 28, 2008)

Leo G said:


> If she got 4 flat tires ask her for the receipt of the tow truck that brought her to the place that replaced the tires. You ain't going no where on 4 flats. Plus, like it has been mentioned a few times, nail hole flats are easily repaired with a patch kit. No need to get new tires. I would go there and ask a few questions and see what really happened. Plus I would look at the driveway, I can't imagine there were just 4 nails there and she just happened to hit them all, each on a separate tire. Try to make nice, but this sounds like a scam to me.
> 
> 
> I thought this was going to be another no payment thread and the client just "happened" to get a few flat tires :laughing:


I was thinking about the towing too and if she mentioned it. I would be pissed if I had to get the car flatbedded (not to mention the cost).


----------



## Mellison (Aug 3, 2008)

rbsremodeling said:


> I can't believe you guys are still questioning this woman's integrity


 
Not so much as questioning her intergrity as knowing how some animals work and subsequently clean the job site. Several thousand nails and a snow covered driveway vs. four tires? Like I stated earlier unlikely but you never know.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

RBS is right. 

This is a little window into our mentality that causes the home improvements industry to have a black eye. 

If this was posted on a business forum there would have been 15 responses ranging from telling him to go take care of her to telling him to give her a $500 gift certificate for a spa treatments and dinner out for 10 friends.

I know it's not like everybody thinks the woman is a thief, but the overall response is -- smells funny, watch out, might be getting taken advantage of... 

instead of it should be what difference does it make, go protect your companies reputation.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

No doubt, hell I probably have some nails in my tires somewhere. they dont usually leak untill you pull out the nail and try to plug it. The most plugs in one tire? 4 it was fine.


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

How the hell does someone get 4 flat tires at the same time, you could dump a box of nails in front of a car and drive over them and I doubt you'd get 4 flats, if it's true I wouldn't stand next to her during a lightning storm. Something seems fishy here.








.


----------



## precisionbuild (Nov 17, 2008)

A bunch of good contractors here. You should be ashamed. The best thing to do would be pay. Or you can tarnish your name. Your choice. This is a pretty common problem. Customers everywhere are not lying. And I've even missed nails that have surprised me. Keep deluding yourself though if you think your business will succeed with the attitude of "Why me?" Especially when times get lean.


----------



## precisionbuild (Nov 17, 2008)

Mike Finley said:


> RBS is right.
> 
> This is a little window into our mentality that causes the home improvements industry to have a black eye.
> 
> ...


I swear some of these guys don't actually run a business. They just think they do.


----------



## Mellison (Aug 3, 2008)

mickeyco said:


> How the hell does someone get 4 flat tires at the same time, you could dump a box of nails in front of a car and drive over them and I doubt you'd get 4 flats, if it's true I wouldn't stand next to her during a lightning storm. Something seems fishy here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
As I wrote earlier, I pulled in and out of the local dump and had two flats because of it. Unlucky? Probably, but this lady undoubtedly pulled in and out of her driveway more than once.
BS? Possibly but also plausible.


----------



## Mellison (Aug 3, 2008)

Oh yea, initially didn't this lady not ask for reimbursment? If it was a scam she probably would have been a bit more forcefull in getting the tires replaced on the OP's dime.


----------



## Heritage (Mar 20, 2007)

What? You guys are crazy. 4 Flat tires?

4 Flat tires? How the hell do you even get 4 flat tires? Did he lay down a spike strip as she was pulling into her driveway? Heck I could even lay down a spike strip and probably only get one or two. 4?

"Oh it's the upstanding thing to do...one should never question the integrity of the HO...reputation reputation reputation" F That!

I don't know where you guys come from, but around here people aren't exactly angels in human form. Even if it ends up costing him only $400, why should he cough up the cash for something that was nobody's fault?

By your logic then every time he roofs someone's house he should give them a cheque for $400...there, now you will be praised....

I call total bs on this one,...pay for the patch and walk.

Lean times...pfft.


----------



## roof-lover (Sep 19, 2008)

Pay for it.
Make the sub pay for half of it since you did not train them well.

Tell them your sorry for what happened and deeply regret the time that they spent having to deal with it.

Dont expect homeowners to find their own nails.

I try for them not to see ANY nails.
If they find just a few, they will assume that they are everywhere and be in fear.


----------



## Mellison (Aug 3, 2008)

roof-lover said:


> Pay for it.
> Make the sub pay for half of it since you did not train them well.
> 
> Tell them your sorry for what happened and deeply regret the time that they spent having to deal with it.
> ...


Rooflover,
How dare you use common sense instead of assuming this woman is the she devil her self?


----------



## Mr. Mike (Dec 27, 2008)

No you should pay for all tires and damage!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MEL (Apr 7, 2007)

*She referred me to neighbor*

By the way her next door neighbor called today for a roof estimate, she still gave me a good recommendation even though we caused this problem.


----------



## SelfContract (Dec 6, 2007)

I agree with RBS... it's a cake of responsibility... everyone has to share equally!


----------



## Brocktologist (Sep 16, 2008)

MEL said:


> I don’t know if I should reimburse the full amount of $400, what do you think?


Is she good looking???


----------



## Mellison (Aug 3, 2008)

MEL said:


> By the way her next door neighbor called today for a roof estimate, she still gave me a good recommendation even though we caused this problem.


2 tires with nails and still a referal.
You must have been a good guy to work with and done a nice job. Congrats!!!


----------



## Aframe (Mar 24, 2008)

MEL said:


> By the way her next door neighbor called today for a roof estimate, she still gave me a good recommendation even though we caused this problem.



Take a look at the tires before you start. :whistling

Splitting the cost with the crew that was supposed to clean up will be a lesson for them. Snow or no snow. Getting it from them over a few jobs is more than fair.


----------



## MEL (Apr 7, 2007)

*For 58 year old yes*



Brocktologist said:


> Is she good looking???


For 58 year old yes


----------



## Fence & Deck (Jan 23, 2006)

MEL said:


> For 58 year old yes


My wife's best friend is 4'11 1/2" tall. with a terrific body. Extremely well proportioned. (If you know what I mean!!)She marched at our wedding 35 years ago. Recently I compared the wedding picture to what she looks like today. If anything she looks better and she was 21 then!


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

Stone Mountain said:


> My wife's best friend is 4'11 1/2" tall. with a terrific body. Extremely well proportioned. (If you know what I mean!!)She marched at our wedding 35 years ago. Recently I compared the wedding picture to what she looks like today. If anything she looks better and she was 21 then!


Thats the kind of woman I want, one that looks better the older she gets. :thumbsup:

I need one atleast 5' 2"


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

My Roofer backcharges the guys $1.00 for each nail he finds on the ground (even in the grass) im sure it wont cover this Bill - but it gets them thinking.


----------



## The Red (Feb 22, 2009)

I agree with the post above. If it sounds to bad to be true it is not true.


----------

